# Union libre and residente permanente



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone have experience requesting a change from residente temporal to residente permanente under the Cambio a residente permanente por vinculo familiar program? Thanks


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, I did that. I got my Residente Temporal in 2013 under the vinculo familiar program, after I married a Mexican citizen. The RT was for a term of 2 years. So, in 2015, I filled in the required change request on the INM website and took it to the INM office that had processed my RT. 

There were fees to be paid but I do not remember the exact amounts. And I had to get new photos taken. But, a few weeks later I got an email saying I could come by and pick up my Residente Permanente card. I call it my tarjeta verde and it is an actual green card.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

"It's so easy being green" Kermit the frog. Sounds too easy. thanks


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

To be honest, I was a little surprised that, under the vinculo familiar, I had to wait two years to go from RT to RP. But, I guess it is just to make sure it wasn't a fake marriage or something. And, about 5 months before the RT was up, we moved to a new residence. I made sure to notify INM of this move as that is required of an RT. But, when it came time to change to RP, everything was very smooth and easy.


----------

